
Ask HN: Office skills testing that isn't method-specific? - WCityMike
I work for a mid-sized law firm.  I&#x27;m wondering if people have any suggestion for Office skills testing applications -- most of them seem to have a fatal flaw: they&#x27;re method-specific.  In other words, it&#x27;ll test you how to open a document, and it will only have one &quot;right&quot; thing in mind, despite there being multiple ways to open a document (Ctrl-O, &#x27;open&#x27; toolbar button, etc.).  We&#x27;re looking for testing apps&#x2F;websites that will accept any method that would actually work in Office.  I have no idea how to even Google for this; I&#x27;d appreciate any recommendations you might have.
======
jennytodavchych
I recoment you to check out this article [https://geteasyqa.com/blog/best-
test-management-tools/](https://geteasyqa.com/blog/best-test-management-
tools/). It can help you, there are 10 testing tools

------
MrTonyD
Sounds like over-the-top testing to me. I know that there are sometimes things
which must be tested (I've delivered and created many tests), but is there
really anyone who can't figure out how to run Office? I've literally taught
computer skills to thousands and I've never met such a person. Just another
example of "self-selection" for personalities that memorize such things. Not
the people I want to work with.

